# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Παιδια αλκοολικων......

## Dimitra23

Ψαχνοντας στο internet για τα προβληματα μου βρηκα πολλα αρθρα(στα αγγλικα)για τα ενηλικα παιδια αλκοολικων και το μοντελο συμπεριφορας που τα χαρακτηριζει.Για παραδειγμα ελλειψη αυτοπεποιθησης,ενοχικη συμπεριφορα χωρις λογο,αναγκη για διαρκη αποδοχη και επιβεβαιωση,φοβος για τα ατομα που εχουν εξουσια,αποφυγη διενεξεων και αναγκη για ικανοποιηση των αλλων μονιμως και φυσικα υπερβολικες αντιδρασεις σε οποιαδηποτε κριτικη..Ειναι παραξενο,αλλα ανακαλυψα οτι πολλα απο τα π[ροβληματα μου τελικα μπορει να προερχονται απο το περιβαλλον αλκοολικων στο οποιο μεγαλωσα.Θα ηθελα να επικοινωνησω και με αλλους που ειχανε παρομοια εμπειρια και ιστορικο αλκοολισμου στην οικογενεια τους.Που ξερετε?μπορει να βρουμε μονοι μας την ακρη....

----------


## gonoli

γεια σου dimitra23!
λοιπον,εχω κι εγω καποια απο τα χαρακτηριστικα που αναφερεις παραπανω στη συμπεριφορα μου.εχω ατομο στην οικογενεια μου που πινει πολυ αλλα δεν ξερω αν μπορω να πω οτι ειναι αλκοολικος γιατι δεν ειμαι σιγουρη για το ποτε καποιον τον αποκαλουμε αλκοολικο.που μπαινει η διαχωριστικη γραμμη?εσενα ποια ειναι η γνωμη σου γι αυτο?
επισης,να σου αναφερω οτι πασχω απο διπολικη διαταραχη.εχεις κι εσυ καποια ψυχικη παθηση?

----------


## Dimitra23

Kαι η δικη μου διαγνωση ειναι διπολικη διαταραχη,αν και τον τελευταιο καιρο καιρο που ψαχνομαι γενικα αρχισα να αμφιβαλλω.Τα αρθρα που διαβασα δε αναφερονται μονο στους αλκοολικους αλλα και σε οποιον πινει ''προβληματικα''.Αν ζεις στο ιδιο σπιτι με καποιον που πινει πολυ κι οταν πινει δημιουργουνται θεματα,τοτε μαλλον πιανεται φανταζομαι.Δηλαδη δε χρειαζεται καποιος να πινει απο το πρωι ως το βραδυ για να δημιουργει προβληματα στην οικογενεια του.Μπορει να εχει δουλεια και να δειχνει απολυτως φυσιολογικος,αλλα οταν πινει να γινεται ...αλλο πραγμα!Σε αυτα βεβαια καλυτερα θα ηταν να μας απαντουσανε οι ειδικοι

----------


## gonoli

τι εννοεις οταν λες οτι ψαχνεσαι και εχεις αρχισει να αμφιβαλλεις για την διαγνωση σου?φαρμακα παιρνεις?οσον αφορα το θεμα του αλκοολ,συμφωνω με αυτα που εγραψες.ζω στο ιδιο σπιτι με ατομο της οικογενειας μου που πινει και πιστευω κι εγω οτι,ναι,δημιουργει προβληματα στην υπολοιπη οικογενεια.τελος,θελω να σε ρωτησω και κατι αλλο..εσυ εργαζεσαι?ρωταω γιατι εχω προβλημα στο να εργαστω.σε λιγες δουλειες που ειχα παει η με διωχνανε η εφευγα απο μονη μου.δεν ξερω αν φταιει η διπολικη σ αυτο,η η ελλειψη αυτοπεποιθησης,το οτι δεν αντεχω την κριτικη και ολα αυτα.πραγματικα,δεν δερω..ποια ειναι η γνωμη σου πανω σ αυτο?

----------


## Παστελι

Γενικα οσοι ειναι αλκοολικοι η παιρνουν ψυχοφαρμακα δεν θα πρεπει να κανουν παιδια πριν γινουν εντελως καλα για τουλαχιστον 2 χρονια.Αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου :)

----------


## Dimitra23

gonoli,ειμαι σε φαρμακευτικη αγωγη για τη διπολικη αλλα ναι:αμφιβαλλω για τη διαγνωση..Τωρα για το θεμα της εργασιας:οταν εργαζομουν στον ιδιωτικο τομεα ειχα τα θεματακια μου(π.χ η παραμικρη παρατηρηση ηταν για μενα ολεθρος,γι αυτο και παντα προσπαθουσα υπερβολικα να ικανοποιησω τους παντες και κατεληγα φυσικα το κοροιδο οχι μονο του αφεντικου αλλα και των υπολοιπων υπαλληλων)..Τα τελευταια 2 χρονια σπουδαζω και δεν εργαζομαι(εκτος απο ενα τριμηνο το καλοκαιρι που κανουμε πρακτικη σε βιβλιοθηκες και δημοσιους οργανισμους,και εκει η κατασταση οπως φανταζεσαι ειναι διαφορετικη λογω..δημοσιου)Παντως συνεχιζω να ειμαι τελειομανης και ταυτοχρονα να μην υπερασπιζομαι ποτε τον εαυτο μου,με αποτελεσμα ο θυμος να συσσωρευεται μεσα μου καθε μερα.

----------


## giorgos panou

Εχω διαβασει οτι ο αλκολισμος μπαινει σε γονιδια ,δλδη οτι υπαρχει μια μερικη κληρονομικοτητα ,δεν ξερω ,το εχει ακουσει κανεις αυτο? παντως οσες οικογενεις εχουν μελος με τετοιο προβλημα ειναι σε ασχημη κατασταση και πρεπει γρηγορα να βρουν λυση ,οσο πιο νωρις τοσο πιο καλα!

----------

